# See how they've grown.



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 20, 2011)

I was just looking back at a photo of when we got our steer, Stew.  It was back in March.  When we got him, we thought he was big.  Then of course as we got used to him, he didn't look that big anymore.  He of course is bigger now, but until I look at previous pictures,  I really don't notice the change.  Best we can guess, Stew is about a year old now.  






When we first got him.





Last week.  

It's funny how they grow and you don't even see it.  Any other before/after pics?


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 20, 2011)

He's beautiful!! Love the name too =P


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 20, 2011)

codymax2 said:
			
		

> He's beautiful!! Love the name too =P


Thanks.  He is a good boy.  He was our "learning curve" and believe me...we have learned a lot from Stew.  His sisters name was Patty and we have a Chuck.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 20, 2011)

HAhahahaha!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, grew up nicely.  Love the white face.   They are like children, you never really see the "growth" until someone points it out or you do what you just did with your cow, compare pics.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 21, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Wow, grew up nicely.  Love the white face.   They are like children, you never really see the "growth" until someone points it out or you do what you just did with your cow, compare pics.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome.  I always love it when people post their pictures to share.  I was never a fan of the white faces, because they have pink around the eyes.  It always freaked me out!  But I have to admit, this guy holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 21, 2011)

They do grow up fast.


----------



## elevan (Oct 22, 2011)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> It's funny how they grow and you don't even see it.  Any other before/after pics?


This is T-Bone:

A couple weeks old and sickly in May 2011





And just last week (Yes, he's changing colors...something DH failed to realize until seeing the pics)


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

Elevan, what a great job you did.  T-Bone was so frail looking when you first started out.  And now look at him, color change and all.


----------



## elevan (Oct 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Elevan, what a great job you did.  T-Bone was so frail looking when you first started out.  And now look at him, color change and all.


He was at death's door 2 days after we brought him home.  That first pic was when he finally was up again.

I don't really know what's up with the drastic color change  :/    Oh, and he thinks he's a goat


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Stubbornhillfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks great in both colors!  A very versitile boy he is!  And he looks like he is growing well for you.  Thank you so much for sharing pictures.  What kind is he by the way?


----------



## elevan (Oct 24, 2011)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a Jersey / Angus X


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 13, 2012)

Just took this picture of Stew last night.  He is going to freezer camp in Dec-Jan.  I think he'll be ready.  In my opinion, he is looking good.


----------



## kfacres (Aug 13, 2012)

The color change is due to the jersey background,a nd the wildtype color scheme.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 13, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know what KF was talking about, but I think he was referring to your post when he said this today:



> The color change is due to the jersey background,a nd the wildtype color scheme.


Stubbornhill, that black baldy has grown out very nicely.  He certainly has slicked off nice too!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Karin.  We are pleased with how he looks and he really has a great temperment.  Must have been all of that learning curve. 

And yes, kfacres had me confussed for a moment too!   I was thinking what color change, but then I remembered that eleven had posted pictures.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 14, 2012)

I like your building in the background.  Neat look to it.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Pearce Pastures, just rough sawn lumber, weathered.   Still waiting on batten strips and stain.     It is just an addition built off the back of the garage/barn.  The 4 windows closest are in the cow feeding area, and the last two are the hen house.  Nothing fancy and not entirely practical, but for now it is working until some day we get a "real barn" built.


----------



## Cricket (Aug 15, 2012)

Handsome!  And poses well!


----------

